# Park City Restaurants ?



## Deb from NC (May 19, 2012)

Hi all,
We're heading to Park City ( Summit Watch ) in a week...would love some restaurant recommendations...all price points.  We will have a car if needed.
Love all types of food...particularly Italian!
Many thanks....
Deb


----------



## julienjay (May 19, 2012)

My favorite place in Park City is CAFE RIO - it's kind of a fast-food mexican place and is so yummy. We go there at least twice every time we go to Park City!


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 19, 2012)

We really liked Zoom. 

Now of course I can't remember the name of the place(we were in PC back in 2008), but it was a place that served breakfast, lunch, dinner, right on Main St, a few blocks up from Summit Watch. Lots of locals.

Main St Pizza & Noodle is good, ate there twice according to my 15 yr old.


----------



## Steve (May 19, 2012)

*A few options...*

Hi Deb,

My favorite restaurant in Park City is Adolph's.  It features Swiss/German cuisine and is casual but with excellent food.
http://adolphsrestaurant.com/

If you want fine dining, the Stein Eriksen Lodge's restaurant is an extremely good choice, and the setting is really nice.  Their Sunday Brunch is particularly good.
http://www.steinlodge.com/dining/glitretind

For Italian, a good choice is Ciscero's.  
http://www.ciseros.com/

Another Italian choice, Grappa, used to be all the rage.  It is fine dining and quite expensive.  From reports, it is slipping a bit, but it still might be worth considering.
http://www.billwhiterestaurantgroup.com/#!__grappa

If you have additional questions, please let me know.  

Steve


----------



## Deb from NC (May 19, 2012)

Many thanks all,these all sound great!  This is our first trip to Park City and we can't wait


----------



## amycurl (May 19, 2012)

I would second Ciscero's. Excellent. 

We were there over Memorial Day weekend in 2006....and it snowed.


----------



## StevenTing (May 21, 2012)

I'd second the Main Street Pizza company.  Not being a rich man, their food is good and at a reasonabe cost.  I feel like I'm getting value.  Plus it's just a warm cheery atmosphere.


----------



## DVB42 (May 22, 2012)

The Riverhorse is really good. It is on Main Street and within walking distance from the Summit Watch.


----------



## Deb from NC (May 22, 2012)

I'm getting hungry already...all these places sound great!  Thanks all!
Deb


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 24, 2012)

make sure you pick up the local newspaper. A lot of restaurants have 2 for 1 coupons in the off season.  Also I think Prime steakhouse in the Plaza at Marriott Summit Watch as all entress 50% off this time of year


----------



## Deb from NC (May 24, 2012)

Carlsbadguy said:


> make sure you pick up the local newspaper. A lot of restaurants have 2 for 1 coupons in the off season.  Also I think Prime steakhouse in the Plaza at Marriott Summit Watch as all entress 50% off this time of year



Will do, thanks!  Our plane gets into SLC about 3:30 on Saturday, so we're already looking forward to dinner somewhere in Park City on Sat night.
Now to try to narrow down all the choices that sound so good


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2012)

Restaurant.com has a few offerings in PC as well as lots in/around SLC. Search with zip 84060 (PC) or 84120 (SLC)

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (May 25, 2012)

Deb from NC said:


> Will do, thanks!  Our plane gets into SLC about 3:30 on Saturday, so we're already looking forward to dinner somewhere in Park City on Sat night.
> Now to try to narrow down all the choices that sound so good


If you are driving from the airport to PC, you will be going east on I-80.  I suggest you take the 2300 East exit (I think the sign says Millcreek and Holladay) and go to Nuch's.  This isn't in PC, of course, but it is on the way.  Nuch's is on the east side of 2300 East (your left) and is only a very short distance from the exit.  Nuch's is one of my favorite restaurants.  I can't remember anything bad I've eaten there.  I seldom get the pizzas.  I like the homemade squash ravioli in sage and brown butter.  I also like the beet salad.  It is a small place and you may want to call ahead for reservations as it can get full quickly--also, sometimes people will reserve the whole thing for one party.  If you do like pizza, I've not had any better anywhere--and I've eaten alot of pizzas.  Even SLC's "The Pie" doesn't compare.  (The Pie is very popular but doesn't do much for me.)
http://nuchspizzeria.com/ 

As I mentioned, it is just off the freeway when you are going east towards PC.  However, getting back on I-80 the way you came in, will only take you west.  You can do that and just get off at the next exit (1300 East) and get back on going east.  There is no eastbound on ramp from 2300 East.  And, if you are driving west on I-80, there is no exit to 2300 East.  Weird, but that's the way it is.  Just google the street address and you can see the layout."


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 2, 2012)

A friend and I stopped by Nuch's for lunch yesterday.  It was a nice day so we ate on the patio out back.  While dining, the chef came out, went to the garden and picked some fresh thyme for another meal he was preparing.  I knew I liked this place!


----------



## Deb from NC (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi all,
just back from Summitt Watch..had a wonderful time!  It snowed the morning after we arrived (!), but the rest of the week was beautiful and sunny with
Highs hovering around 70 .  Loved the resort, the town and of course the food!
I'll post a full review soon...
Deb


----------

